# Detailing light to see swirls



## Hilly330 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi.....not wanting to spend £300 on a 3M sun Gun. Wanting some alternatives. Seen this on Amazon "Led Lenser 8407 P7 Torch" for about £30. Any thoughts on whether it would be any good at identifying swirls?

Thanks in advance...Hilly330


----------



## Sypher (Jul 16, 2008)

I just use one of these;
http://www.screwfix.com/p/portable-site-light-240v-400w/46377

Just don't get it too close. They get hot!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

as above they work rather well

have a look at this

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2864674&postcount=11


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

I have the Lenser torch you mention, it's very good indeed! Better than the halogen floods IMO


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

problem with the halogens is that it needs to be dark for them to work well. 

I to would like to know what is as good as the sun gun though


----------



## Hilly330 (Jan 3, 2011)

macmaw said:


> I have the Lenser torch you mention, it's very good indeed! Better than the halogen floods IMO


Thanks mate.....just what I wanted to hear. Shows up swirls I guess and doesnt cost £300!

I have the halogens already just wanted something smaller/more portable/less heat etc etc.

Dont think I would get away with spending £300 on a torch with the other half however good it was!

Does it show the marring/swirls on a dull day outside? Or do you use it just in the garage etc? Appreciate the help!


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Just came on to look for one of these! The one you've linked on Amazon looks to be pretty powerful but I'd also like to know if they are any good outdoors?


----------



## Snapples (May 28, 2010)

I just bought a LED torch from Tesco for £8. Works really well. Ill post up a pic in a bit so you can see


----------



## Hilly330 (Jan 3, 2011)

Snapples said:


> I just bought a LED torch from Tesco for £8. Works really well. Ill post up a pic in a bit so you can see


Be great if you can do that.....thanks.


----------



## Snapples (May 28, 2010)

As promised...

Before and afters


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

A cree torch from Ebay sets you back about £6-7 and dam there bright.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CREE-Q5-WC-LE...rnsTorches&hash=item3a66de8b7d#ht_3552wt_1139


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Me and CraigQQ have one of these and they are brilliant imo:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yes.. as good as a lenser p7 but without the hefty price tag


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

some pics with the CREE LED
after compounding








after polishing before refining








and the sun gun


----------



## Sypher (Jul 16, 2008)

Going to get me one of those Cree's, look fantastic for the money.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thats me £6.99 lighter - just ordered:thumb:


----------



## Hilly330 (Jan 3, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> some pics with the CREE LED
> after compounding
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that...really useful. Looks like an absolute bargain!

Cheers....


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

"Build your own"...

Have a wee search on here...


----------

